

Is Adultery a Crime? (Fordham Law Review 2011) - drallison
http://ir.lawnet.fordham.edu/flr/vol79/iss2/7

======
drallison
This issue is of interest with respect to the Ashley Madison adult-finder hack
and subsequent lawsuits.

